# Demodex Mange, my pups got it :(



## Shockin330i (Mar 1, 2011)

Two weeks ago I went in for some shots and noted a very small bald spot on Chino's head. She said it could be many things but if they started to show more to take him right back.

Well by the weekend he had balding spots all over the place. I feel like a bad owner 

The vet gave him a shot and said to take him back every week for this shot. I"m sorry I can't think of the name right now. He also gave me cefpodoxime proxetill to give him every day for a week along with a shampoo to use twice a week..

I've searched through the forum but I seem to find different answers. My question is, is there anything else I can do to help the recovery? Since I took him in Sunday he has a few more balding spots on his right side.

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*This is how to treat mange at home per Performanceknls:*
You can treat mange from home and here are a few ways to do it. How much does she weigh?

You need to get some ivermectin from a feed store it will look like this or it could be another brand. It will range in price from 23-50 dollars depending on where you get it from. Because of the laws in the us the vets can only tell you to use it orally once a week. Studies have been done and in other countries it is given daily for 2-3 weeks. I have had success with advice from my vet off the books with using it every other day for 3 weeks. The dosage is 1/10 cc per 10lbs of body weight, if you can not calculate it by yourself then post her weight and I or someone else can do it for you. everything you need including syringes will be sold at the feed store or you can order them at lambert. It tastes horrible so I mix it with a little wet food and give it orally. It burns if you do it subQ so it is easiest to give it orally. 

Ivermectin Injectable, 50 ml - Wormers - Lambert Vet Supply

Because your dog is so bad you need to also dip your dog
You should dip your dog in prolate 
Prolate, 1 qt - Insecticides - Lambert Vet Supply

Prolate = topical insecticide for livestock 

You can purchase at Prolate®/Lintox®-HD from Lambert Vet Supply 

It is 1 ounce of Prolate to 1 gallon of water. 
Put into a spray bottle to spray on body
Use a sponge to put around eyes, nose, mouth and private area. 

3 x a day for 2 weeks
2 x aday for 1 week
1 x aday for 1 week 

You then simply spray down your dogs being careful not to get it in the eyes or mouth of you or your dog. You can also use the spray as a kennel spray to eliminate all mites located in the kennels, dog runs, dog houses, or other sleeping areas. Not to mention also you house if the dog is in the house 

The Prolate dip/spray works wonders on sarcoptic mites, ear mites, lice, and even ticks

Then your dog should be on antibiotics because of the skin infection that is going on from scratching. You should put her on Cephalexin you can get it without a prescription it is called fish flex. It is the exact same medication just bottled for fish use, it really is a scam who they do that!
You will give her 1 pill 2x a day and I would do it for 14 days because she is so bad. How much does she weigh again? I need to make sure the dosage is right but get the 250 mg pills they are cheaper and good to keep on hand anyway.
Fish Flex, 250 mg Cephalexin x 100 Capsules, Non-prescription - Non Prescription - Lambert Vet Supply

Next for her itching you can help her by giving her Benadryl. You will give her 1-2mg per 1 pound of body weight. The pills you buy at the store are normally 25mg pills so if she weighs 40 lbs you can give her 50mg which is two pills. You can give this 2 times a day and the reason it helps is because the body releases histamines into the system when they scratch the skin like that. ( It is more technical than that but you get the point) Benadryl helps with the itching for Mange while they are going threw the healing process. 

Mange is an immune system issues so you need to build the immune system back up so do not give her anything like steroids or vaccines while she is recovering. Those will weaken her immune system and make recover longer.

I have cured many dogs with mange and some as bad as your girl, it just takes time and you have to be dedicated to the treatment. In about 2 weeks you should see some improvement and in 4 week the improvement will be really noticeable but it takes time and you can't skip a treatment. good luck and let us know if you need more help.
ps you can buy all this at one place and save your self hundred of dollars vs letting the vet treat but if at anytime you think the vet needs to see your dog then take them. Follow the dosages carefully and you should be fine. 

I would have linked yo to he original thread but didn't feel like searching for it and I have this post saved to my electronic notebook.


----------



## Shockin330i (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'm sure I speak for chino as well when I say thank you.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Shockin330i said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm sure I speak for chino as well when I say thank you.


All good thank Lisa (performanceknls) lol I'm just the messenger  Good luck with your boy.


----------



## Shockin330i (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks like its finally gone now. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I gave my dog ivermectin orally every day for about 2 months. Then she had a negative skin scraping afterwards.


----------



## Shockin330i (Mar 1, 2011)

They gave chino shots for about a month. It got worse around week 2 but then by week 3 we started seeing hair growth. His coat is nice and full now but he seems to have an allergic reaction to something in my house. I think it may be the detergent we use.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Lauren for posting that so I did not have to dig it up 
If you are thinking your pup has an allergy here is a thread I made talking about how to figure it out. 
If you think it is a contact allergy that is easy enough to fix. You are also use a detergent called "Dreft" it is made for babies and they make generic versions of it so it is cheaper. That should help if it is a problem with what you wash your clothes with.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/36474-tempests-allergy-diary.html


----------



## coalchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

You are at the rite place for help on this problem...They helped me out with a little pittie I rescued, had no Idea what was wrong with her, we took her to the vet and they looked at her as if saying how is this dog still alive!! She had a really bad case of demodax mange..basicly the vet sent us home saying she would not live through the nite. So I found this site and the great people saved Hopes life:woof: If Im not mistaken the post was origanally what was wrote up for Hope for us to get her on the treatment plan...This is exactley what you need to do listen to them they know what they are doing!! If you look at my old post Hope Needs Help you will see how bad she was. The pictures in that post we had her for about a mth. but she started getting better after I got help from the Great people on here!!! If you look at her pictures when we first got her and the pictures I posted just recently you will see how far she come. We also had her spayed, becaus the heat cycle will stress the body making it possible for the mange to return.
Wishing you guys a speeding recovery:clap:
Take care
Angie


----------



## Diesel Dogs (Apr 11, 2011)

I would only do the dip if necessary. Dips force chemicals to fix the mange not the dog. What I mean is a weakens immune system allows thf mange to pop up. Dips clear it up but not naturally by strengthening the immune system.
Very good advice here but I'd add a few things

Nothing will boost the immune system better than a raw diet.
Permethrin in a dog friendly insecticide that kills mange mites.
I also like cephalexin @ 500mg twice a day.
Ivermectin @ .5cc for 10-14 days.
I brush 3-4 times a day to stimulate the hair follicle
Moisture and bathing isn't the best idea as dampness is something the mites enjoy and flourish in.

Once the redish pink color is gone is when u know the mites have been destroyed.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Lauren and Lisa.. I cant give you anymore REP :rain: 

ALL great posts... good info ...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Lauren and Lisa.. I cant give you anymore REP :rain:
> 
> ALL great posts... good info ...


You best spread that ish and hook some sisters up yo! lmmfao


----------

